
Someone turned BrettKavanaugh.com into a resource for sexual assault survivors - sahin-boydas
https://thenextweb.com/tech/2018/10/10/brett-kavanaugh-site-has-sexual-assault-resources/
======
DecayingOrganic
_We Believe Survivors_

Well, I believe evidence-based allegations.

To really understand the environment here in the US, think about the Salem
Witch Trials in the 1690s. Mass hysteria, rules of evidence suspended,
sentences mandated before trials took place, the rights of defendants to face
their accusers denied.

The judge's fate will be determined by the prejudice each of us brings to his
"case" and our subjective reaction to which of the two parties is the more
"believable" \-- by which we mean that party that most accords with our
prejudices. Judge Kavenaugh's fate will, thus, be decided by a popularity
contest held during an era of feminine triumphalism.

~~~
b_t_s
In the Salem witch trials the accused were executed. This was a job
application, not a criminal trial, and the worst thing that would happen to
him is not getting a promotion. Even in a civil trial the burden of proof is
just more likely than not. In a job application, it's "do I think I can get a
better candidate or is this one good enough?" I've been on interview teams
where someone got the thumbs down because they were qualified but a few of the
interviewers thought they were kind of an annoying windbag. If Kavenaugh gave
that performance at my workplace he'd get the boot at round one...."yup,
that's it, just a quick chat. HR will get back to you."

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Exactly. When did the process go from "Find the best America has to offer" to
"shove this questionable guy through because we're tired of looking"?

------
DoreenMichele
It opens with:

 _The start of Brett Kavanaugh’s tenure on the Supreme Court may look like a
victory for one interest group or another. But, more importantly, it is
putting a national focus on the issue of sexual assault – and how we as a
country can and should do more to prevent it and to support those who have
experienced it._

I'm impressed. It's surprisingly classy.

~~~
Fjolsvith
I don't think it's classy. To me, the 'Fix The Court' link at the bottom
implies the justice system is broken.

It's wrong that people think they should be able to put someone in prison, or
even prevent their political appointment by slandering them with unproven
allegations. This is the kind of attitude that leads to the excesses of Nazi
Germany or Socialist Russia.

The Justice system as it stands protects everyone in America from arbitrary
imprisonment.

~~~
DoreenMichele
I'm well aware they have an agenda. It's why I'm surprised. I was expecting
something on par with SNL.

~~~
Fjolsvith
If liberals had stayed par with SNL, there wouldn't have been such an
upwelling of anger over Justice Kavanaugh's confirmation hearings.

------
lawlessone
Good

